# Icônes de Noël



## AlBundy (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens de faire une recherche sur le net et je ne trouve aucun set d'icônes de noël ou dans l'esprit de noël, un finder rouge et blanc, des dossiers un peu enneigés, bref des icônes classiques un peu détournées pour coller à Noël.
Il est un poil tôt mais certains savent où en trouver ?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Une simple recherche sur InterfaceLift et voilà le résultat
Une dizaine de réponses 
Sinon mes icônes favorites sur Yellowicon

edit: Après avoir relus ton message, je me rends compte que ce que j'ai mis en lien n'est pas trop ce que tu cherches, dsl.
Je vais essayer de voir si je trouve des icônes qui colleraient mieux à ta demande..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Ou ça.


----------

